# Froli undermattress at good price



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't been over-impressed with the rear mattress in the Hymer but only ever get a rolling of eyes when I mention it to the dealer.

Decided to try this Froli system when I saw it advertised at a better than usual price and since I have Amazon Prime for a month this is the time to do it!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Froli-1990...&linkCode=w00&linkId=&creativeASIN=B002BW7NA0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks a bit kinky to me Jean. Whats wrong with a 'normal' mattress.?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That raises the mattress off the wooden base thus preventing moisture, but the main reason for me is to try to get a bit mote lift (or depth?) in the mattress.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good question there from Ramon. We just have a decent double bed mattress. Mrs Eb went round shops lying on them. I refused to go with her obviously.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The bed base is one of these odd-shaped ones so you couldn't just take one off the shelf so to speak.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But the Froli looks like a DIY kit.

I thought your bed was a standard size and shape Jan.
I realise our old corner one was angled at the foot. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a krypton factor puzzle to me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But the Froli looks like a DIY kit.
> 
> I thought your bed was a standard size and shape Jan.
> I realise our old corner one was angled at the foot.
> ...


No, the bed at the back is like a French bed across the way. (and I'm Jean!) 


Pudsey_Bear said:


> Looks like a krypton factor puzzle to me.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Jean. My haste or age.?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No worries Ray - you can refresh your memory soon. I hope to be with you n Prue on 20th of this month - hopefully that suits?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, fine Jean.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ideas day here.........

Paint them Red & Yellow and play Connect Four with a visitor when bored 😝

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha!!

I started doing it yesterday - WHAT a job I had getting the mattress off the bed across the back of the MH! But I doubt there was room for anyone to help. Heaven knows how I'll get it back in.

I think I must have an older version as it uses a tool to click bits together and the bits themselves are different-looking from the instructions. But it's going together OK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think different coloured parts are for higher and lower load areas Jean.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think different coloured parts are for higher and lower load areas Jean.


Now you tell her, as poor Jean rolls out of bed. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think different coloured parts are for higher and lower load areas Jean.


Yes, they recommend the light-load as 2 rows at shoulder level.

I'm going to put the red tensioners in on 2 or 3 rows around bum level as it's the hip area that seems to be suffering.

They say you can try it n see, then change to add more/less tension. But once I get the mattress back (if I do!) I'll not be wanting to change it again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't put yer back out manoeuvring that heavy mattress Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Crikey, wouldn't that be ironic!


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I put it under my front drop down bed in a Hymer about 4 months ago. Light blue is softer so under shoulder, red tensioners under your waist (presuming you have one) as they make it firmer. Used one basic pack and two add on half sized piece packs to do it (about 40% of a half pack left over). The half sized do the curved bits next to the windscreen.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I haven't been over-impressed with the rear mattress in the Hymer but only ever get a rolling of eyes when I mention it to the dealer.
> 
> Decided to try this Froli system when I saw it advertised at a better than usual price and since I have Amazon Prime for a month this is the time to do it!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Froli-1990...&linkCode=w00&linkId=&creativeASIN=B002BW7NA0


After 10 years our foam mattress/seats are starting feel a bit lacking in support, rather like sitting or lying on the firm base underneath. I am considering replacing them but this Froli system look sifters if might be just the thing to cure the problem and I like the idea of having more ar space between the base and the mattress.

I would every interested to hear how you get on with this please


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I might be a while.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jean. If it needs to be altered could you prop the mattress up at the far side to allow access?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There are cupboards above the far side and also above the foot of the bed (and it's above a garage so high to start with). If I have to do any alterations I'll have to burrow under the mattress - maybe never to be seen again!

And that's assuming I can get it back in again....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Save it for when your here Jean and we can come looking for you under the mattress. :laugh::surprise:

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can go nowhere till I shift the mattress from off the drop down. Not looking forward to it. Tho I should get out there instead of talking about it!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And it's done!

I can't believe how easy it was (only relatively speaking, mind you!) compared with getting it out. I was beginning to think they must put the mattress in before they put on the roof!! 

I was also afraid the froli base might move when I was getting the mattress on as it doesn't quite fill the space (being a French bed shape) but all worked OK. 

I'd taken down the bed curtain so it didn't get caught - I think I'll just leave that off.

Oops, I've just noticed my toplight fully open - had to do that to get it up the corridor. 

I haven't actually lain on it yet - the plumber who was fixing a leak in the house came looking for me - but kneeling on it I think it's going to be very comfortable. 

And while on the subject, does anyone have an easy way to make up one of these beds (high, restricted on 3.5 sides, n cupboards above?) I'm always exhausted by the task and use my forehead on the cupboard doors to leverage the mattress while tucking the fitted sheet under. I'm not going to get any younger!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

One of the reasons we said no more French beds but only a central walk round bed. Thats if we ever buy again Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

iandsm said:


> I would every interested to hear how you get on with this please


Having had a couple of nights on it I can confirm that it is indeed very comfortable. I do recommend it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

However, it may not be suitable for bench seats in that it raises the seat/mattress off the base. With my mattress there's a lip at the front which hides this space but that wouldn't be the case with a seat.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Like Ray, we opted for an island bed and have not regretted it once. 

For those that share a bed I remember a discussion on here, once, about double and single duvets on a double bed. We have gone for the singles and they make a huge difference too. We both have different temperature requirements. I need a heavy, warm, duvet while Chris likes a light and cool one so we have two of the four season single duvets. Yes they do slide off the bed more easily but are much more comfortable as they wrap around each person rather than the gap down the middle. You get used to sticking a leg out to hoik the sliding duvet back and it does not happen all the time anyway.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

You can get his and hers quilts (thicker on one side). Or you could get the set that has one thin, one a bit thicker, which clip together to make an even thicker one. With that you could fold one of them in half so you have three layers on the person that wants it warmer.

Just to report back on what the Froli is like after I’d spent 3.5 months on it. I found it great. You’re basically getting 50% more mattress thickness with not much more weight.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

wfdTamar said:


> Just to report back on what the Froli is like after I'd spent 3.5 months on it. I found it great. You're basically getting 50% more mattress thickness with not much more weight.


I would agree with Tamar. My Hymer mattress is pretty s**t but the Froli made a huge difference.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You can get his and hers quilts (thicker on one side). Or you could get the set that has one thin, one a bit thicker, which clip together to make an even thicker one. With that you could fold one of them in half so you have three layers on the person that wants it warmer.

Yup! Those are the ones we have. I have my autumn one on now but Chris is still using the summer one 

On the Hymer mattress - I have to say our old Hymer had the most comfortable mattress I have ever slept on.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> On the Hymer mattress - I have to say our old Hymer had the most comfortable mattress I have ever slept on.


My old TEC (same stable as Hymer) had great mattresses so I was really disappointed with the Hymer one on the rear bed. It has compressed very badly where my hip lies. And it can't be turn over or round because of the shape.


----------

